# Cruising the S China Sea, Arabian sea, Red Sea and the Med.



## vivamacau (Mar 8, 2001)

Returned from a journey from Macau China to Lisbon Last year 2000, would like to contact fellow sailors that made the same trip or part of the passage or are planning to. Any one who wants to share their adventure,experience or just talk about it?
Everyone is welcome!







talk about it? Everyone is welcome!


----------

